# How much can a wether carry?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I might train a wether to be ridden (with a pony saddle) but I'm wondering how much a 200+ lb nubian wether carry. Can you help me out? :whatgoat:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont know the answer to this, but when I was about 8 or so my Mom worked for a woman who lived on a farm and her daughter would "ride" one of the goats similar in size, she was probably about 60lbs. the goat was a tad smaller then my large "B" mini mare. Well, I suppose she didnt actually "ride" it but more or less sat on it and went where ever it decided to go without control. she rode it bareback (without a saddle).


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I wouldn't expect him to carry anything more than a small child for a great distance--probably no more than 50lbs...and that's if using a saddle designed for goats to keep weight off of his spine. If he was just walking across your yard or something he could hold quite a bit more but I would never try to make a goat carry much more than 50lbs for anything but a very short distance.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks You Guys! :horse:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

here is a post from another forum about riding goats: http://packgoatforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=308


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

check this out http://www.scinternet.net/~smillers/Pac ... at%20Carry


----------



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

I had no idea you could ride a goat :shrug:

Is there a breed big enough to carry a small adult?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I dont really think that is the best idea. I rode my wether the first time but only for a little bit to "brake him in :wink: ". I really just put some of my weight on him to make sure he was not gonna freak out when I put the little kids on him. Now he gives rides with a small pony saddle and a goat driving bridle that a put short reins on. And the kids love!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

about 1/2 to 3/4 of their weight is all they should cary/pull.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Paige, do you find the pony saddle works well? pictures??? I'm just trying to think how that would work.. it doesn't seem like a horse saddle is the same shape as a goats back.....


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Goats can carry up to 35% of their weight and pull 1.5 to 2.0 their weight. Its probably best that you don't go all the way to 2.0 all the time though.
naturalgoats- Yes I think the pony saddle works well. We use a pretty thick saddle blanket to pad him though, just in case so he doesn't get sore. I don't have any pics but maybe I can get some soon.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I have always heard that a fully mature wether, in hardened trail condition can carry from 50-60 lbs, if from one of the larger breeds, and it represents 25-30% of the body weight, younger goats less, goats under a year of age no more then 15lbs, while on training walks, and progress slowly as distance increases. Young kids can travel a surprising distance and that is the best training and exercise for pack goats. After 6 mos or so add a very light saddle bags, dont put a pack saddle on til after a year of age. 

The Pack Goat Forum has some excellent information on all of this by some real pros, literally. 

The goats spine is designed to work like a spring, not a load bearer, so the load has to be spread over the back and down while putting as little strain on the spine as possible.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jake Levi said:


> The Pack Goat Forum has some excellent information on all of this by some real pros, literally. .


 Gee...thanks *blush*
Actually that forum is realitively new. Here is the older one, has many more people on it. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/packgoat/


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pack goats can carry up to 60% of their own body weight!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

RowdyKidz said:


> Pack goats can carry up to 60% of their own body weight!


 Well, maybe yours carry that much. I like to go further, faster, and enjoy what I'm doing. Forcing overloaded, overheated, cranky goats down a trail is not my idea of fun.
Mine actually only carry 15% of their weight. We like the rough country and want to continue with our team for many years to come.
The goats knees are very delicate. Once an injury happens to them the goats packing life is pretty much done.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm, that's what our 4-H books tell us. I know for 3rd year pack level my 70-80# pygmy will have to carry 20#.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's big a difference though. You're going to put that weight on him for a couple of runs around an arena course. My boys are going to carry their loads 7 to 10 miles a day for 3 to 5 days on an average trip. I'm sure that you wouldn't load him that heavy and expect him to travel all day, climbing hills, and balancing across log jams. I live where there is a lot of underbrush and low tree limbs also. Big bulky loads tend to get stuck. Then there's the mud...
By that equation (60%) my Saanen and Saanenx should carry 130lbs. each. I might expect them to pull that much on a travois, bringing a deer out on a hunting trip or bringing in firewood for a base camp but, I can;t imagine trying to make them carry that much out in the rough. I usually load them at about 30lbs.
Luckily, for 3rd year your 20lbs. on an 80lb. animal is only 25% of his weight and only for a short time. Good luck, let us Know how you do.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

130#!!!!!!! That would be bad.....20-25% definitely seems for reasonable.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

That doe seem like a little much. Now that I know more about it I have learned it really just depends on the animal. Some are just able to carry more than others.


----------

